# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những quán ốc đặc trưng Hà Nội

## thanhngapt86

*Chả ốc ở đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, bún ốc nguội ở Ô Quan Chưởng... là những quán ốc ngon nổi tiếng tại mảnh đất Kinh Kỳ.*

Hà Nội có nhiều ao hồ, nhưng nói tới con ốc được... sinh ra tại Hà Nội bây giờ chắc hiếm. Nhưng những món ngon về ốc thì chẳng ai có thể khéo léo sánh bằng người Hà Nội khi chế biến, sáng tạo và biến hóa.

Có hàng trăm món về ốc tại Hà Nội cho bạn có dịp thưởng thức khi tới thăm thủ đô vừa tròn nghìn tuổi. Lạ nhất là món chả ốc, ăn không biết ngán là món bún ốc nguội độc đáo, thanh mát. Nào ta cùng khám phá.

*1. Bún ốc nguội: lạ mà quen*

Phải nói ngay rằng, tôi vừa mới khám phá ra món bún ốc này khi lượn lờ qua khu chợ cóc gần nhà. Cứ thấy các bà, các chị xì xụp món ốc chan thứ nước màu vàng nhạt, bún ăn riêng, chẳng rau thơm, chẳng gia vị ăn kèm khiến tôi tò mò…


Món ốc này là của người làng Sét, Hà Nội xưa (nay thuộc quận Hoàng Mai), tuổi đời của nó hơn đứt anh bún ốc nóng. Còn độ ngon thì miễn bàn. Nhưng của đáng tội bây giờ vệ sinh kém với lại ít người còn theo nghề nên món ốc nguội không còn thịnh.

Nếu bát ốc nóng được trần kỹ từ bún, ốc khều sẵn, nước dùng sôi sùng sục cùng với rất nhiều gia vị ăn kèm thì bún ốc nguội lại hết sức đơn giản: nước luộc ốc lọc kĩ, nên ít gia vị cho vừa miệng, giẫm bỗng gạn cái đun sôi tạo vị chua thanh mà từ ngữ “chuyên môn” của các cô bán hàng gọi là bên ngọt, bên chua.


Cả hai thứ “nước dùng” của bún ốc nguội đều phải để nguội hẳn, mùa đông thì để hơi âm ấm. Giản đơn là vậy, nhưng không phải ai cũng có thể làm được, sự kỳ công, tỉ mỉ trong từng khâu chế biến tạo nên hương vị riêng không thể lẫn lộn của món ngon đất Kinh Kỳ nổi tiếng một thời này.

Với thế hệ 8X chúng tôi, món bún ốc nguội khá lạ lẫm, nhiều người sợ cái sự nguội lạnh của ốc sẽ làm mình bị đau bụng, rồi thì sự nhạt nhẽo khi chẳng có thứ rau gia vị đi kèm. Thế nhưng đó là hình dung khi chưa nếm thử, chứ còn lỡ ăn rồi thì tôi tin rằng bạn sẽ đắm đuối, thòm thèm không rời nó ra được đâu.


Món này không hợp với cái bụng đói meo cần nạp năng lượng khẩn cấp, đó là 1 món ăn chơi, chủ quán chẳng hào phóng mà thêm nước dùng cho bạn, càng khó tính khi bạn xin thêm bún. Lý do được đưa ra là, khi luộc ốc, chẳng phải cứ đổ nước đầy vào.

Nước luộc chỉ xâm xấp, sau khi vớt ốc ra, lọc kỹ qua vải xô cho nước thật trong. Đặc biệt, món này không thể tạo vị ngọt đậm đà bằng cách nêm thêm mì chính, nó sẽ làm nước ốc lờ lợ rất khó ăn.

Nhiều hàng để giản tiện các loại chum vại mang theo quán ốc nguội di động đã lấy giẫm bỗng làm chính nước luộc ốc. Ngờ đâu, mấy chú ốc rêu đá sẽ “say’ men để nhả hết chất ngọt tinh túy bên trong ra tạo nên thứ nước dùng tuyệt hảo.

Ốc ăn kèm đến khi khách gọi, chủ quán mới nhẩn nha khều, đôi bàn tay khéo léo kéo con ốc rêu đá béo tròn nổi những đốm đen vàng của thịt và trứng ra khỏi lớp vỏ, cẩn thận hơn, cô chủ quán còn nhẹ nhàng dùng cái miệng xinh xinh của con ốc gạt phần đuôi ốc có sạn ra.



Nước ngọt được múc ra từ chiếc gáo tre nhỏ chừng hai ngón tay, 2 ngọt, 1 chua, thêm ít ớt xào là được bát nước dùng thơm lựng. Bún dùng để làm… mồi là loại bún lá gạo mới làng Phú Đô danh tiếng, sợi bún mảnh mai, trắng trong, khi ăn vào thấy thơm nguyên hơi mùi lúa mới.

Nào bây giờ chỉ còn việc thưởng thức, miếng bún lá được thả ngập trong bát nước dùng thoang thoảng mùi giấm bỗng, đưa lên miệng, không quên gặp ngay một chú ốc rêu đá kèm vào. Chao, miếng bún thấm đẫm vị ngọt của nước dùng, chú ốc giòn sần sật trong miệng làm ta cảm thấy phải nhai thật lỹ, ăn thật chậm để tận hưởng hết vị ngon mê say của nó.

Bạn có thể thưởng thước món ốc nguội tại quán ốc Bà Xuân, số 1 Hàng Chiếu, ngay gần cửa ngõ Ô Quan Chưởng, quán ốc nguội ở Khương Thượng (ngay bên cạnh trường ĐH Thủy Lợi rẽ vào); quán ốc nguội tại ngõ 100 Tây Sơn... Giá mỗi bát là 15.000-20.000 đồng.

*2. Chả ốc-Đặc sản đất Thăng Long*

Nếu có một món ốc mang hương vị riêng nhất của Hà Nội, chắc chắn là chả ốc. Ngon nhất phải kể tới là chả ốc Hồ Tây.

Ốc Hồ Tây là loại ốc đá xanh, vỏ mỏng, thịt dày. Ngày trước được du nhập từ vùng Nam Định về, chẳng hiểu sao hợp nước hồ, tạo thành giống ốc chỉ có riêng ở Hồ Tây. Giờ chẳng hiểu vì sao mà loại ốc này cứ ít dần, mùa đông thì vô cùng hiếm, mùa hè thì may mắn nếu hôm trước trời mưa, mới gặp một vài hàng chỉ có dăm chục cân đổ lại.


Vì thế giờ tự nhiên con ốc Hồ Tây lại trở thành món hiếm. Đi mua ốc giờ cứ phải…soi từng con kéo mua nhầm ốc Hồ tây “nhái”. Người sành ăn hay ra tận khu Võng Thị, ngay sát mép hồ hỏi mua, chứ không còn vào chợ Bưởi gần đó mua như trước kia.

Vậy mà cũng chỉ được khoảng 70-80% ốc Hồ Tây thật. Thôi, thế cũng là mừng lắm rồi, vì dù sao cái hương vị ốc Hồ Tây nó cũng rất đặc biết, ăn một lần khiến người ta cứ nhớ mãi.

Nhiều người bảo món này cầu kỳ quá, ngoài ốc làm nguyên liệu chính, còn có giò sống, gừng, lá chanh, hành tây, hành tím, tỏi, ớt, tiêu, đường, nước mắm, lá lốt.


Thì là chả ốc cơ mà, chứ đâu phải món ốc luộc chấm mắm (mà thực ra nước chấm đó cũng làm phức tạp lắm đấy thì mới nổi vị ngon của ốc), hay món bún ốc với thứ nước dùng ngậy ngậy, chua chua dấm bỗng.

Nhưng cầu kỳ vì nhiều thứ nguyên liệu như vậy mới tạo nên món chả ốc hồ Tây ngon trứ danh. Ốc mua về phải ngâm qua nước vo gạo, cho vài nhánh ớt để nhả hết bùn đất, luộc ít nước khoảng 10 phút, sau đó gỡ lấy phần thịt (bỏ hết phần đuôi có sạn).

Phi tỏi với dầu ăn rồi trộn ốc, giò sống, hành tím băm, lá chanh, hạt tiêu. Sau đó, cuốn trong lá lốt đã rửa sạch để ráo nước và chiên với dầu. Khi thấy miếng chả săn lại màu lá chuyển xanh sậm là được.

Từ con ốc, cũng có thể làm món chả ốc hấp. Chả ốc hấp có thêm nấm hương, trộn đều tất cả nguyên liệu như trên với nhiều giò sống, sau đó cuốn tròn với đường kính khoảng 7 cm trong lá chuối dài chừng gang tay. Sau đó hấp cách thủy khoảng 15 phút, chả chín có thể xắt khoanh chấm với nước mắm gừng.


Bạn có thể thưởng thức món ốc này tại quán Nem, số 3 đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương. Giá 40.000 đồng/cái.

Địa chỉ: Số 3 đường Phù Đồng Thiên Vương , Hai Bà Trưng , Hà Nội.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Chả ốc* 




_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## tanhv

Món chả ốc này đúng là cầu kỳ, nhưng ăn thế mới sướng, vị ốc trộn với giò sao mà hợp, ăn ngọt sần sận. 
Tiếc là ốc Hồ Tây ngày càng ít.

----------

